# Patches, this is so funny!



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Ha, that's great.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

hehehehe :lol:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

patches really is one of a kind. The horse doesnt know he is a horse! hahahaha!!! :lol:


----------



## oOJESSOo (Jan 17, 2007)

your fukin sik


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

why the hell would some-one post pictures like that? cuz the sick maybe?
grosse!!


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

awwww thats so cute looool


----------



## RileyRider07 (Jan 22, 2007)

How flippen cute!


----------



## horsie24 (Feb 12, 2007)

omg that is the cutest thing everrr .. hes like a person .. he answers the phone, gets beers from the fridge, orders fast food, and even tucks himself in! jeez .. hes better behaved then some people


----------



## CuriousL (Mar 9, 2007)

*funny...*

That was so funny. Seems better behaved than most dogs...we have a great dane and it's hard to fit her in our smaller car, I couldn't imagine customizing a car to fit your horse... How funny!!! As long as it doesn't harm the horse any than what's not to love about that! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

